# Experts: Human Egg Farms Put Donors At Risk



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Bit of a dramatic title, but the article raises some interesting points.

http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpps/health/experts-human-egg-farms-put-donors-at-risk-dpgonc-km-20111023_15611668

/links


----------

